# UTI in early pregnancy?



## Dreamermama

Did any of you have a UTI in the first trimester? How did the doctor treat you? Antibiotics? Did it cause complications?
I just read that a UTI in early pregnancy can cause a miscarriage and I am freaking out!!! I had a uti around when I ovulated (probably because of too much BD! And "sleeping in it")
it was bad at first then when I finally got the prescription for antibiotics I didn't bother getting them because it went away (I drank tonnnnsss of pure cranberry juice and tea) but now it feels like I'm getting a UTI again and i'm freaking out...


----------



## Dreamermama

Nobody? :(


----------



## Laurakiaora

Hello.

I can't really help, but wanted to say that you may get more answers posting in First Trimester - it gets ten times the amount of traffic as this section does.

I have a urine infection at the moment that I'm on antibiotics for and the nurse told me they're very common during pregnancy.


----------



## Garnet

You know I had a UTI for almost two TTC cycles. I used antibiotic and I thought it was gone well it reared it ugly head the second TTC cycle and I was beside my self. Well I drank cranberry juice, use AZO and it still bugged me as well as my lymph nodes in my neck were swollen. Need Lee to say I use tea tree oil on a cotton swab and wiped the area down there for about 4 Days and it killed the bacteria that cause the UTI. I think it is safer then antibiotics. Good luck.


----------



## Malakai13

Hiya,
I've just come off amoxicillin for a UTI. I didnt have any symptoms and the midwife said silent urine infections are common during pregnancy due to the immune system not being as effective. The antibitiocs were meant to be completely safe but I noticed on the insert it said not to use during pregnancy, but the doctors must know what they are doing. Try not to worry too much


----------



## ZombieQueen

I had one my first tri, had no symptoms, but apparently I had one :shrug: they treated me with a week of antibiotics which cleared it up and I haven't had any problems! My little girl is perfect. I think they say the risks of an untreated uti are more dangerous than antibiotics during pregnancy.


----------



## Housewife83

I had kidney infections and the like twice during my pregnancy and they were so severe I was hospitalised. 

They were not a problem in the long term and I have a healthy baby boy now.

I hope you feel well soon.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I've never heard of them causing miscarriage!? I've had two whilst being pregnant, got treated with antibiotics (drinking cranberry juice wasn't enough to clear my infection just the symptoms, that's probably why yours has come back!) this then gave me thrush so I had to have treatmeant for that after! :/ both are common in pregnancy though, I've never heard of any complications or anything with a UTI, aslong as you get treated, I don't see it being a problem :)


----------



## Dreamermama

Thanks!
I was worried because my first appointment is at 11weeks, so i'm scared it's waiting too long to have it treated... I may have to go to the open clinic!


----------



## brittbray04

Dreamermama said:


> Did any of you have a UTI in the first trimester? How did the doctor treat you? Antibiotics? Did it cause complications?
> I just read that a UTI in early pregnancy can cause a miscarriage and I am freaking out!!! I had a uti around when I ovulated (probably because of too much BD! And "sleeping in it")
> it was bad at first then when I finally got the prescription for antibiotics I didn't bother getting them because it went away (I drank tonnnnsss of pure cranberry juice and tea) but now it feels like I'm getting a UTI again and i'm freaking out...

I had a UTI in early pregnancy that spread to my Kidneys and I became very ill, I spent 3 weeks in the ICU and the doctor aggressively treated it with antibiotics. You should still take the antibiotics right away and don't miss any treatments. Your kidneys are working extra hard to clean the extra blood your body is producing and that is why it is so easy to get an UTI. Not to get to TMI on you but make sure you whipe front to back after you go to the bathroom and take a shower and clean up really well after sex. Good luck and try not to worry!


----------



## 00Melmel00

I had one at around 11-12 weeks, and took the antibiotics I was given and no problems :)


----------

